# Whitetail taxidermy unique feature or flaw?



## PDavis1025 (Aug 3, 2020)

I’ve got probably 14 shoulder mounts never seen one like that. I’m not saying flaw but I’ve never seen one like that is all I’m saying.


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

I can’t say for sure either way. I wouldn’t think the taxi would put in the work to make everything look as good as it does then overlook or make a mistake on that part. Maybe the tanning process exaggerated something that was already there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

First of all, congrats on your fine buck, but, IMHO, this mount is horrible. The eyes are wrong and the skin is colored or painted super dark, the ear butts are all wrong and facial hair patterns are off. A lot of times, this is what you end up with when looking for the least expensive taxidermist, instead of a good taxidermist. Most of the time, you get what you pay for. This mount can not be fixed correctly, however, you can get another cape and have it re-mounted using your skull cap and antlers. If you do, choose your taxidermist wisely.


----------



## Alen92 (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I looked back at some of the first photos that I took with the deer after I harvested him. The buck was soaked in the photos. He died in a pond and I had to go swimming for him. It looks like those strange hair lines might have existed, but I did not pay that close of attention at that time. I agree the eyes are a little dark, and that the tanning process could have exaggerated the hair lines.


----------



## Mark3466 (Feb 9, 2017)

Congratulations on the buck... can I ask what you paid?


----------



## Mark3466 (Feb 9, 2017)

This is from a taxidermist here in NJ he gets about 657-750 for a deer head... if you paid a few hundred and your happy then so be it..there’s a market for both types of work ( cost ) but if you paid top dollar you should be aware you could have gotten better...
Again congratulations and I’m not trying to be a jerk just pointing out the difference...


----------



## Mark3466 (Feb 9, 2017)

Forgot the pic


----------



## Mark3466 (Feb 9, 2017)

Here’s a cat he did also


----------



## Alen92 (Apr 20, 2021)

Looks like some very nice work. I paid $500. Prices near me in Michigan range from $500 to $650. I selected this taxidermist based on referral from a friend.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

If you’re happy with it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Njjeep21 (Jun 2, 2021)

Mark3466 said:


> This is from a taxidermist here in NJ he gets about 657-750 for a deer head... if you paid a few hundred and your happy then so be it..there’s a market for both types of work ( cost ) but if you paid top dollar you should be aware you could have gotten better...
> Again congratulations and I’m not trying to be a jerk just pointing out the difference...


Just curious on this but who is the taxidermist? Looks like good work


----------



## Not-Just-Fishin (May 25, 2021)

Alen92 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies. I looked back at some of the first photos that I took with the deer after I harvested him. The buck was soaked in the photos. He died in a pond and I had to go swimming for him. It looks like those strange hair lines might have existed, but I did not pay that close of attention at that time. I agree the eyes are a little dark, and that the tanning process could have exaggerated the hair lines.


nice buck


----------



## Not-Just-Fishin (May 25, 2021)

Nice unique buck


----------



## Mogollon26 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a mule deer that is like that as well. Good buck...congrats!


----------



## dbruchhaus (Jul 7, 2021)

Hair slippage may have been a factor if it was wet for to long. Not to take up for thin but may not have had a perfect cape to work with or may have just not done a jam up job either


----------



## 1diamondshooter (Jun 3, 2019)

I think it makes the mount unique.
It looks to me like the deer had those marks when it was alive.
I would keep it just as is.


----------



## real buckmaster (Jul 21, 2021)

it's not how the mount looks now but how it looks in 3 or 4 years, Some turn to crap.


----------



## GhillyGuy (Mar 22, 2013)

odd


----------



## ZZ2 (11 mo ago)

MountNMan57 said:


> First of all, congrats on your fine buck, but, IMHO, this mount is horrible. The eyes are wrong and the skin is colored or painted super dark, the ear butts are all wrong and facial hair patterns are off. A lot of times, this is what you end up with when looking for the least expensive taxidermist, instead of a good taxidermist. Most of the time, you get what you pay for. This mount can not be fixed correctly, however, you can get another cape and have it re-mounted using your skull cap and antlers. If you do, choose your taxidermist wisely.


I been doing taxidermy for 30 years for my self and friends .i have seen some guys that were very good you should not be raging on others bro .


----------



## ZZ2 (11 mo ago)

And no i had nothing to do with that mount or know the guy that did it .im going off all the pics posted on here and my experience .


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

I also have owned a taxidermy s


ZZ2 said:


> I been doing taxidermy for 30 years for my self and friends .i have seen some guys that were very good you should not be raging on others bro .


I have owned and operated a Taxidermy shop for 30+ years myself. I have seen every class of taxidermy work from novice to world class. The work speaks for itself. If you call around for the cheapest price you can find, this ,or worse, is what you get. That's fine if that's what you are happy with. This taxidermist has " Novice " experience in the use of reference, and anatomy, and that's ok, you have to start somewhere, if you are truly a beginner. If this person is happy with the mount they have, then all is good. If this taxidermist has been in the business for awhile, then they obviously have no desire to get better at their craft and you should probably look elsewhere for a quality mount.


----------



## ZZ2 (11 mo ago)

MountNMan57 said:


> I also have owned a taxidermy s
> 
> 
> I have owned and operated a Taxidermy shop for 30+ years myself. I have seen every class of taxidermy work from novice to world class. The work speaks for itself. If you call around for the cheapest price you can find, this ,or worse, is what you get. That's fine if that's what you are happy with. This taxidermist has " Novice " experience in the use of reference, and anatomy, and that's ok, you have to start somewhere, if you are truly a beginner. If this person is happy with the mount they have, then all is good. If this taxidermist has been in the business for awhile, then they obviously have no desire to get better at their craft and you should probably look elsewhere for a quality mount.


Not saying that its good .i see flaws in your work to that is what im saying .


----------



## ZZ2 (11 mo ago)

Your all over this guy and act like Dan chase himself .


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

ZZ2 said:


> Your all over this guy and act like Dan chase himself .


LOL. Dan Chase, my gawd I'd almost forgotten about him. Like I said, if he's a beginner, it's understandable but you know what you are getting. If he's not a beginner, he definitely doesn't care what he's putting out, and the cheap price would be the only attraction.


----------



## ZZ2 (11 mo ago)

For sure i agree .


----------



## ZZ2 (11 mo ago)

My work has never been perfect but im always trying to improve .


----------



## ZZ2 (11 mo ago)

His name is on it forever .


----------



## Dylanhaapala717 (11 mo ago)

I love the hole in the horn, congratulations on a great deer, My brother is a taxidermist and If a deer has a cowlick or strange twist in its fur it tends to stay that way during the tanning process! Again congratulations!!


----------



## Clayf250 (12 mo ago)

Nice deer! Thanks for sharing


----------



## TSLLC (May 1, 2008)

MountNMan57 said:


> I also have owned a taxidermy s
> 
> 
> I have owned and operated a Taxidermy shop for 30+ years myself. I have seen every class of taxidermy work from novice to world class. The work speaks for itself. If you call around for the cheapest price you can find, this ,or worse, is what you get. That's fine if that's what you are happy with. This taxidermist has " Novice " experience in the use of reference, and anatomy, and that's ok, you have to start somewhere, if you are truly a beginner. If this person is happy with the mount they have, then all is good. If this taxidermist has been in the business for awhile, then they obviously have no desire to get better at their craft and you should probably look elsewhere for a quality mount.


I agree with you totally. That mount is a train wreck. I'm a retired taxidermist.


----------



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)

There is alot more wrong with that mount other than what you are asking about. It sucks when someone is not happy with their mount. I would never want a customer to leave my shop unhappy with the quality of their mount. You can always get another cape and have it redone.


----------

